# Is this normal? 4 month old standing with support



## Justagirlxx

My almost-4 month old has very strong legs. He loves to stand. He would rather stand than sit. He can stand very very well with support. Here's a pic of him standing holding onto the coffee table. Is this normal? I am almost worried that he has too much muscle tone or something.
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 177


----------



## NuKe

that's fab hun!! i wouldn't worry about it, he's obviously VERY advanced!!!


----------



## mrsthomas623

What a strong boy. Nolan is doing this now at 6 months and everyone seems shocked... so I would think 4 months is really early. Perhaps he will be an early walker!!


----------



## Jox

wow!! well done LO!!

leo likes to stand on my knee but only locks his knees for 10 sec or soo!!!

i dont think you have anything to worry about... he'll be walking in no time!!!

xxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Thanks ladies. He was 10lbs when he was born so maybe thats why? He is normal weight now for a 4 month old but he is super tall the doc said, (like us, I'm 6'1 and DH is 6'3) He is also currently cutting a tooth which I thought was way too early!!


----------



## PrincessJenna

Wow that's so clever of him. Just showed my OH and he told Millie needs to catch up lol x


----------



## _Vicky_

awww bless - Sam was like that at four months but he lost total interest at about five months and is only now just doing it again xxx


----------



## moomoo

My LO was like that at 4 months and walked at 9!

Does he have reflux? Aparently they are used to tensing their muscles so tend to have better muscle tone?


----------



## daisy777

im so glad u posted this
my lo has been doing it also, hes 3 months! started a week or 2 ago i was so worried
xxx


----------



## Foogirl

Abby was like this at 4 months - constantly on her feet. She's 18 months now and hasn't crawled or walked, although she is starting to walk with support.

We were concerned about increased muscle tone but in the first place, it wouldn't generally manifest itself until after 12 months and second of all, it would mean a lack of movement of the muscles, rather than an ability to support themselves and stand. I wouldn't say it is anything to worry about.


----------



## icy1975

aww what a clever little boy!


----------



## Nimyra

you may just have a very advanced baby there! My LO isn't doing anything like that yet.


----------



## kate.m.

My friend's baby did this at about 4 months: she was a big baby too- 10lb 3oz when born (i think)


----------



## kate.m.

double post!


----------



## Lost_Plot

My LO has been like this for a couple of months I'm trying to teach him to sit up but he won't have it. If I try to get to pull him up to sit he stands up. We're both tall too so I don't know if that's anything to do with it. He kicked me in the mouth the other day by god did it hurt lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Haley does that too and all of my friends that see her freak out and tell me something is wrong with her bc she can do it!!! I think she is just very strong and very advanced and very smart...so I hope its normal and she's been doing that for about 3 1/2 weeks now.


----------



## lauren10

Ellie love standing too...and has been standing since just before 3 months (with support obviously)...I googled it and it said as long as they enjoy it it's good for them...and just that you shouldn't force them if they're not ready. She can stand for quite a long time too with me just holding her hands!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah has been doing this for about a month now too!
I think babies are so advanced these days lol x


----------



## PrayinForBaby

but Haley was only 7lbs 2.5 oz when she was born.. but she's 17 lbs 8oz as of Friday and 27.5" tall


----------



## ttc_lolly

My LO loves standing too, she can't hold on to things herself yet tho! So we'll hold her up and then se moans if we sit her back down!! x


----------



## bbyno1

ttc_lolly said:


> My LO loves standing too, she can't hold on to things herself yet tho! So we'll hold her up and then se moans if we sit her back down!! x

Lol Aliyah moans when i sit her back down too.
She now has this thing about jumping so much,i don't know where she gets the energy from:dohh:x


----------



## lindsayryan

My little one is 14 weeks. He stands himself up if you hold his hands and can stay upright for quite a while i was a bit worried about his legs thinking he is going to hurt himself but i guess everyones opinion is they are fine. He has always hated to be laid down so guess he is just learing how to get him self up also for a month or so looks like he is doing mini situps everytime i put him down he wants to be upright all the time x


----------



## Sarah10

brilliant! how ace xx


----------



## lucy_x

wow!

and there was me thinking amari was advance :thumbup:

well done to your LO!


----------



## ttc_lolly

bbyno1 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> My LO loves standing too, she can't hold on to things herself yet tho! So we'll hold her up and then se moans if we sit her back down!! x
> 
> Lol Aliyah moans when i sit her back down too.
> She now has this thing about jumping so much,i don't know where she gets the energy from:dohh:xClick to expand...

awww bless her!! you'll have your hands full chasing round after her when you're heavily pregnant! x


----------



## beatnick

zakk is standing holding onto my fingers. his legs still buckle and i cant see him standing holding a table but he is getting stronger and stronger every day. 

i am tall and so is my dh and he has long legs that are really solid so i think he will be walking early. he is clearly frustrated and wants to get moving!


----------



## Hayley90

Harrison is like this too!! He pushes up all the time, even in the bath :wacko:

I keep getting the "bandy legs" comment, haven't got the heart to explain its myth!

Another big baby here... xx


<---------- my avatar is H standing about 6 weeks ago ish... im just holding his side so he doesnt fall over :)


----------



## mommyof3co

My boys all really loved to stand too, this was my youngest at about 2.5mo
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/edit21.jpg


----------



## Kalah

How long can he stand for? That's amazing! Mine has been able to stand with us holding on to her but she only keeps her legs locked for 10-20 seconds then bounces or sits, definitely not ready to stand all the way yet! I'd say you probably do have an early walker on your hands!


----------



## MrsGlitz

Harry was able to stand holding onto my hands from about 3.5 months, HV said it's fine as long as he enjoys it and he is now walking holding onto my hands and cruising along the sofa. It's all he wants to do now though!


----------



## babyerin

Erin loves to stand, she smiles when she does :)
She also likes "walking" across the floor, she takes little stompy steps when you hold her in walking position it's so funny. She loves "walking" to the tv it must be the colours.

Don't worry, all babies develop at different rates..what is do-able for one baby at 4 months may not be for another just yet. Just keep an eye on your LO, before you know it he will be running off ;)

xx


----------



## Peardrop

I bought Ollie a jumperoo specifically because he loves to stand. He now loves to bounce! He is also a tall, large, strong baby. His hand control is less good than others his age as he is all about moving.


----------



## Cookie100

Justagirlxx said:


> Thanks ladies. He was 10lbs when he was born so maybe thats why? He is normal weight now for a 4 month old but he is super tall the doc said, (like us, I'm 6'1 and DH is 6'3) He is also currently cutting a tooth which I thought was way too early!!

How weird is that ... My son is doing the exact same thing he is 18wks and was 10lbs exactly born .. he is very strong every time someone sees him they say oh isn't he strong .. he was holding his head at 4wks if you laid him on his front and the health visitor said wow he has strong legs ... He is a tall baby too im 5'9 and my partner is 6'5 so he in 6-9months but there getting too small so gonna go into 6-12 soon ..


----------



## Youngling

Jack does this too. He loves it
x


----------



## bunnyg82

Coby loves standing too (he's 4 months)! He's loved it from really little (I guess about 2.5-3 months ). When he does stand up (usually with us holding his hands or under his arms) he has the biggest smile and looks so proud of himself! Haven't tried it with him holding on to anything else as we dont really have anything that's the appropriate height, but I'm sure he'd give it a go if we did as he just loves it :)


----------



## hayleysd

my now 5 year old walked unsupported at 7 months and wanted to be on his feet from about 3 months, every baby is different, my 11 month old has only just started standing and walking around the furniture


----------



## Eve

Wow! :) Strong babies! Kayleigh just started pulling up and semi cruising a week or two ago...


----------



## pheobe

Justagirlxx said:


> Thanks ladies. He was 10lbs when he was born so maybe thats why? He is normal weight now for a 4 month old but he is super tall the doc said, (like us, I'm 6'1 and DH is 6'3) He is also currently cutting a tooth which I thought was way too early!!

lol Niall was exactly the same and he was a 10lber...he was crawling by 6 months and walking by 10...enjoy the peace and quiet while you've got it

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Well done those babies! Thomas is the same, he can stand with abit of support, he hangs onto the sofa and can stand for quite a while, not quite sitting, giving crawling a good go, its his arms that are not as strong. He is a very strong and active baby, was only 6lb14oz at birth, I am not tall, only just 5ft2 but dh is 6ft. Our hv has said he is very strong and advanced but thats fine as he seems to be content with it!
xxx


----------



## sarahchops86

Awwww cute pic. My baby also can stand, has done for a good while now all she needs is something to hold on to for balance. She also has been able to lift her head from birth :). However she has noo interest in rolling over because she'd much rather be up to be nosy than be on the floor


----------



## RinnaRoo

Yep! Gabriel does it too! Gabriel has so far done everything very early. What smart strong boys we have!


----------



## venusrockstar

I think it's normal for some babies. Bella can stand up too and has extremely strong legs. She also cut her 2 bottom teeth a few weeks ago. Bless them!


----------



## summer rain

My youngest was about 5 months when he started doing this; you could tell his main goal was to eventually get up the ladder and up onto the top bunk of his brothers' bunk beds lol.


----------



## letia659

Zander could do this at 3 months he walked good by 11 months :)

here he is at 3 months
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0627.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mixedmama

It's nothing to worry about, you just have a very advanced baby :) It's to be expected with babies who are big at birth. My LO was 9lb1oz at birth and could stand holding onto my hands from 10 weeks. I was worried about the 'bow-leggedness' thing so I don't do it much, but I read that it's a myth anyway.


----------



## amygwen

Ahh! How cute is that!!?

Like others have said, it is definitely normal! Wish Kenny could do that by now! Smart babies :flower:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Thanks for replying everyone. I just got really scared when I googled it because a bunch of stuff about muscle tone and cebebral palsay came up and I just got myself all freaked out. Glad to see a lot of your babies are/were doing this at his age also :)


----------



## HollySSmith

My son is the same and has been doing it for awhile, it's fine! In fact he cut his first tooth this week and has been rolling since 3 mths. He wasn't big at birth but has since grown a lot! Each baby is different so they will develop differently!


----------



## MummytoSummer

My lo does this. She's 5 and a half months and has been doing it for the last 3-4 weeks. All she ever wants to do is stand up. She holds onto the edge of the sofa and kind of stamps her feet!

I was walking fully unaided by 11 months so I'm wondering if perhaps she may just end up being an earlier walker.

I really wouldn't worry though, my health visitor thought it was really good!

X


----------



## Jokerette

I know this is a very old post but I was wondering if you ladies could follow up and tell me of your little ones started walking early?

Here's a photo of my little guy now at 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







standing.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kmumtobe

My son could do this at 4 months he's still cruising not balancing on two feet unsupported yet, he is very 'physical' tho which showed from that early age


----------



## MummytoSummer

I posted back when that thread was around and my lo was walking perfectly unaided exactly like I was at 11 months old.

X


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow thats clever my LO is nearly 7 months and cant do that


----------



## XJessicaX

LO took her own weight on her legs at 6 weeks and was standing with the sofa for support at 12, and then just a flat surface from 18 weeks.
I think she was was 7 weeks here:https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/271100_10150319456349923_512969922_9597426_664447_n.jpg
about 13 weeks: https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/1280-STB_5330.jpg

was an early cruiser at 7.5 months but took until 11 months to walk.
sorry pics are so big!


----------



## ladybrixton

My little one is nearly 3 months and he is able to stand with support too - though he looks wobblier than that with his balance because he hasn't quite figured out how to hold onto the table yet (I've only tried it twice so far - he prefers to stand on tables, laps, chairs etc with someone helping him balance by holding his hands). He is the size of an average 6 month old baby though and has been very strong since birth. He too loves standing and would stand all day if I let/helped him. I asked the HV and she said it won't cause any damage because we obviously don't have him standing all day. I was worried about it affecting his hips, as I'd been told by lots of people from my mother's generation that it's wrong to stand so young, but the doctor and HV said otherwise.

x


----------



## ljo1984

Totally possible! Oh had Freya holding onto the sofa at a simillar age and has been taking weight on her legs from a couple of months. but now she's starting to try and pull herself up from sitting (she's rolling, sort of crawling-more like bunny hopping lol, sitting unaided she's just not a baby :-(. )! Oh was standing in his cot at five months too apparently!! It's scary how quick some grow up! X


----------



## EstelSeren

Tanwen stood with support at 15 weeks and pulled herself up to standing. She's now just under 6 months and has been cruising for a while and is very close indeed to crawling! She's also standing with a lot less support (only holding on with 1 hand!). Everyone mistakes her for a much older child- she looks and acts like the 10-12 month olds at baby group! I wouldn't be at all surprised if she turns out to be an early walker!
Tanwen standing at 15 weeks just leaning against my leg:

Beca :wave:


----------



## whit.

Sophia held all of her weight from about 6 weeks. She could stand with support from about 3 months? Nothing I would worry about that, good for your LO!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Hey ladies :) The child I started this about is now almost 2 years old (my how time flies!) Anyways it ended up that he has just always advanced very quickly with all physical skills and was crawling and walking and running and climbing stairs before I could even blink an eye.


----------



## Neko

ahhhh... It's a zombie thread. 


My son would hold onto things propped from 2 1/2 months or so. My daughter refused to stand holding onto anything until she pulled herself up at 7.5 months. Well, guess which one walked at 9 months and which one didn't bother until 14 months. :dohh:


----------



## m0mmyCool

My 1st was always putting weight on his legs from the time he was about 6 weeks. He started standing unsupported at 8 months old & started walking at 9 months old.


----------



## nickyXjayno

my boy has always been able to stand with me just holding his hands. had a pixie photos done of him doing it at 9 weeks & he was doing it weeks before then. 
I thought it was normal?


----------



## Blah11

Both my kids did. Means nothing in my experience as my daughter took her first steps at 17.5 months!


----------



## Blah11

Oops old thread!


----------



## ellie27

My 7 month old LO doesnt take his weight on his legs......:flower:


----------



## Jokerette

What is "cruising"?


----------



## Justagirlxx

Jokerette said:


> What is "cruising"?

crusing is walking along while keeping atleast one hand on the furniture for support.


----------



## Ceejay123

My little mans been doing it since his age too x


----------



## Maidenet

My near 7 week old believe it or not can hold her weight for a little amount of time... Put her over your shoulder and she stretches out and starts pushing herself up you! And then tries climbing you!


----------



## Jokerette

Blah11 said:


> Oops old thread!

I started the thread again because i was wondering if the original posters could update us on when their LO's starting walking in comparison to when they stood up :)


----------



## x__amour

My LO did this at 4 months as well. Totally normal. :flower:


----------



## MaybBaby

dom was born nearly 8lbs and has been doing the same since he was 3 weeks old, we keep being told he's advanced too, sometimes he will refuse to sit down on people as he would much rather stand!!!!


----------



## Courtcourt

Jokerette said:


> I know this is a very old post but I was wondering if you ladies could follow up and tell me of your little ones started walking early?
> 
> Here's a photo of my little guy now at 17 weeks

Mine did, she started pulling up on things early and has been a full time walker since 9 months + 1 week.


----------



## X__Kimberly

Jayden is 4 months and already standing supported :)


----------



## ljo1984

MaybBaby said:


> dom was born nearly 8lbs and has been doing the same since he was 3 weeks old, we keep being told he's advanced too, sometimes he will refuse to sit down on people as he would much rather stand!!!!

My lo is exactly the same and has been from early on! Standing or sitting bolt upright. She won't lay down unless having milk or going to sleep! Was hard work until she was old enough for jumperoo etc lol.


----------

